
Tribler Set to Make BitTorrent Sites Obsolete  - nickb
http://torrentfreak.com/tribler-set-to-make-bittorrent-sites-obsolete-081028/
======
biohacker42
Emule protocol?

Neat, but in my opinion the killer feature for yet another BT client is making
the firewall invisible.

Currently you basically have to be sys. admin if you want to run BT behind any
NAT boxen.

